# (H) Garrosh [EU] - Frauengilde sucht Mitglieder



## Nylii (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe mal an die Garrosh[EU] - Spieler eine Frage. Gibt es auf dem Server eine reine Frauengilde ? Wenn das zutrifft und ein Mitglied dieser Gilde o.ä dies liest möge er/sie mir doch bitte eine Nachricht schreiben  Bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus. Und alle Frauengilde - Gegner : Erspart euch bitte eure Kommentare, ich will dadurch niemanden provozieren oder hier eine sinnlose Disskusion in Bewegung setzen. Vielen Dank nochmal an diejenigen die mir antworten  

Und wenn es keine bekannte Frauengilde auf Garrosh gibt wäre meine nächste Frage (an die Frauen) ob es jemanden gibt der an einer Gründung so einer Gilde Interesse hätte. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Wenn jemand Fragen hat wie das ganze dann aussehen soll oder ähnlichem, nur zu , ihr könnt gerne fragen  

Wenn es also Frauen unter euch gibt auf Garrosh, die sich das vorstellen können, dann meldet euch bei mir  Gerne auch ingame bei Tassina . 

LG und Viel Spaß noch Nylii


----------



## Nylii (25. Januar 2011)

So kleines Update : 

Die Frauengilde auf Garrosh hat nun einen Namen...


<WTF Angelz>


Sinn der Gilde ist es, das einzig und allein Frauen in der Gilde sind. Warum?Damit wir Frauen der Männerwelt auch mal zeigen können dass wir ohne sie in dem Spiel auch was erreichen. Es keine Autoritätsprobleme gibt. Und ich denke (trifft auf mich zumindest zu), dass wir uns einfach besser entfalten können im Ts. 

Was viele sich bestimmt nun denken werden ist: "Das endet doch im Zickenkrieg!". Kann ich verstehen, aber ich werde als GM alles versuchen, dass es nicht so endet. Wenn sich *Mitglieder* gefunden haben, wird es einen *Rat* geben, der sich, mit mir, den *Problemen* widmet und ich hoffe das alle von uns *Kritikfähig* sind und nicht gleich bei dem kleinsten "Problemchen" total ausrasten  Ich wünsche mir einfach dass es eine *lustige Runde* (in welcher Größe auch immer) sein wird, mit der man sich gut unterhalten kann , spaß am Spiel und der Gemeinde hat und dann auch Erfolg haben wird. 

Ob nun _PvE , PvP , Raids oder einfach nur so Just 4 Fun_ kann ich nicht sagen, aber es soll alles vertreten sein. Wir wollen auf jeden Fall einen *10er Raid* aufbauen und dafür suchen wir mommentan noch alles. Habt keine Scheu euch bei mir zu melden. Ob nun um etwas zu Fragen oder beizutreten. Vielleicht sogar auch nur um Kritik auszusprechen. Dafür gibt es ja den Button "Antworten" auch  

Ich hoffe ich konnte die Sache hiermit verdeutlichen. *Meldet euch bei Interesse* 

Server: Garrosh
InGame: Tassina / Lalia


Lg und viel Spass beim Foren - Surfen weiterhin


----------



## Nylii (1. Februar 2011)

/push...

Und wir suchen immernoch Frauen, die Interesse an einer Frauengilde haben, um den Männern zu zeigen dass wir ohne sie auch erfolgreich sein können. Unsere Devise: Gemeinsam stark werden und wachsen  Also meldet euch! Achso ihr könnt euch ingame auch bei Lalia melden.

LG Tassina & Lalia 

Ps: Unsere Homepage vorerst http://wtf-angelz.de.tl/


----------



## Nylii (9. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## Nylii (16. Februar 2011)

/push

Wir suchen noch AKTIVE Frauen. Klasse und Level egal. 

LG Lalia


----------



## RedShirt (16. Februar 2011)

You're a pushy one.

Who likes pushy girls?


----------

